# مواقع روووعة geologie



## abdelaliali (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*WebMineral : Atlas minéralogiqu*​ 

http://webmineral.brgm.fr:8003/mineraux/Main.html



​ 

Atlas minéralogique réalisé par le BRGM avec l'aide du Ministère de l'Education Nationale de l'Enseignement Supérieur et de la Recherche et le concours du Muséum National d'Histoire Naturelle de Paris.​ 





,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Comptes-rendus des cours ou des conférences

ااhttp://www.alpesgeo2003.fr/les cours en salle.htmاا
 ​ 

​
*SUJETS* 
Géologie du plateau des Guyanes par Désié Corneloup 
D’une montagne à l’autre via la tectonique des plaques par Thierry Grand (téléchargement et CD 
Géologie et Volcanisme de l’Océan Pacifique" par Xavier Bisiaux ( sur 2 Cd ou 1 DVD) 
Comment remontent les roches profondes par Stéphane Guillot (téléchargement et CD) 
Magmatisme pyrénéen : la lherzolite par Désiré Corneloup (téléchargement et CD) 
Géologie et Matériaux de construction. par Bernard Lelong 
Le Valaisan : application au Beaufortin.par Serge Fudral (téléchargement et CD) 
L'histoire de la Géologie Grenobloise par Hubert Arnaud (CD) 
Méthodes de résolution de problèmes par François-Regis Boutin(CD) 
Evolution des vertébrés par Christophe Griggo (sur CD) 
Compte-rendu de "L'histoire géologique de la Provence" par Jacques Debelmas 
Les météorites par Pierre Ducros - 1 dossier .ppt sur CD 
Géologie de la Chartreuse par Maurice Gidon - 1 dossier html + 2 fichiers mp3 sur CD 
Des Alpes au Jura en Suisse occidentale. par Micha Schlup - 3 fichiers ppt sur CD 
Structure et Métamorphisme du domaine Pennique par J-M Bertrand (fichier .ppt sur CD) 
Les grandes extinctions biologiques par Emmanuel Robert (fichier .ppt sur CD)  
Magmatisme et déserts en Namibie par Désiré Corneloup 
Les variations climatiques actuelles et passées : mythes et réalités par Pierre Thomas (fichier sur CD) 
Géologie des Bornes - Aravis par Maurice Gidon (Dossier html sur CD)  
Bible et Géologie par Jacques Debelmas  
Le Créationnisme et l'Intelligent Design par Jacques Debelmas  
Les Alpes - géodynamique par Jean-Michel Bertrand (2 fichiers sur CD)  
L'histoire géologique du Maroc : par Thierry Grand (fichier sur CD)  
De l'Océan à la suture téthysienne, un regard sur le complexe des schistes lustrés des alpes occidentales : par Serge Fudral (fichier sur (CD)  
Géologie de la péninsule antarctique. par Désiré Corneloup  
La Soufrière de Guadeloupe par Marcel Bof (fichiers sur CD)  
La Norvège par Jacques Robert (fichier sur CD)  
L'histoire géologique de la Méditerranée par Jacques Debelmas  
Plis et plissements : Relations avec la tectonique par Maurice Gidon (dossier sur CD)  
Cinq sites de l'Australie Précambrienne par Désiré Corneloup 
Les reconnaissances pour le tunnel ferroviaire de base du Lyon-Turin par Gilles Ménard 
L' île volcanique de Pantelleria  
L'Afrique du sud précambrienne 
Les Pyrénées par M. Debelmas 
Critères de différenciation des roches  
Relief karstique 
Géologie des Andes et de l'Altiplano 
Le concept d'isostasie 
La vallée du Grésivaudan 
Les lames minces 
Géologie du Hoggar 
Géochronologie (suite) paléo-magnétisme - radiochronologie 
Géologie et Oenologie 
Géochronologie: méthodes de datation 
Cartographie (suite) 
Introduction à la cartographie 
Prismes d'accrétion  
Glaciations  
Structures de distension: Les bassins sédimentaires: Les fissures crustales 
Etude des processus d'instabilité des versants rocheux par prospection géophysique  
Initiation aux lames minces  
Radar Géologique   
Approche quantitative des éboulements 

Géologie de Belledonne  
Préparation de la sortie en Vercors  
Tectonique de la Région de Bourg d'Oisans 
Histoire géologique de la Méditerranée 
Hydro-Géologie 
Les Ophiolites 
Préparation de la sortie Luberon  
Formation de l'Himalaya 
Minéralogie 
Tremblements de terre et Tsunamis 
Géologie du Pétrole 
Formation des chaînes de montagnes 
Précisions suite au voyage à Briançon




,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

​ 







,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
​


----------



## asal_80_77 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع شكرا ليك


----------



## w7oshy (2 أكتوبر 2010)

geology 
مافي ولا اي شي إنجليزي !!


----------



## aidsami (12 أكتوبر 2010)

منتدى الجيولوجيين الكويتيين
http://www.q8geologist.com/vb/index.php


----------



## ج.ناردين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

روووعة
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------

